

Google Music’s real innovation: The indie artist hub - nextparadigms
http://gigaom.com/2011/11/17/google-music-artist-hub/

======
marquis
This is interesting: Youtube plugged directly into a 'buy now' on Google Music
has the opportunity to be massive for indie musicians. I look forward to
seeing an explosion in self-managed online sales and I also expect this to
work well for indie labels as your more successful musicians prefer to leave
the distribution work to their label. Perhaps this is a real start to breaking
the hold of the major labels?

